# Problem to re-load StaffPad



## did (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all,
It seems that Staffpad has some problem in the sound management, particulary when wanting to interchange between sound in HP and bluetooth
headphones. Today impossible to recover the sound anyway.
So I've decided to desinstall Staffpad, and reinstall it. But problem : the downlodad stop at 33,37Mo on the 1Go.
Has anybody encounter this problem ? Is it a problem from the app's windows server ?
Thanks if anybody could help


----------



## did (Nov 18, 2020)

...finally it seems that the windows server is really...really low...


----------

